# Biohome Filter Media



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of or tried Biohome Filter Media?
I ran across this on a site and people were saying its the best media they have used, as it also reduces nitrates as well
It seems to be pretty expensive. I think about 25 dollars per kilo, and they recommend 2 kilo per 25 gallons of tank water
Looking to see if anyone is using it or has tried it


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I had about a half kilo given to me several months ago. Have some in an hob, some in a canister or 2. Claiming to reduce nitrates is false imo. I don't know the exact composition of this stuff, but it physically appears to be small chunks of lava rock. Lots of surface area, very porous to support a bacteria colony, but imo it isn't as good as Seachem Matrix or Fluval BioMax. Being more expensive, by a long shot, over the proven other 2, I would rate it far below. Does it work? I suppose so. Is it worth the price? Not to me.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

upon further review it only reduces nitrates with a flow rate of 50 gallons or less


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

plug said:


> I was wondering if anyone has heard of or tried Biohome Filter Media?
> I ran across this on a site and people were saying its the best media they have used, as it also reduces nitrates as well
> It seems to be pretty expensive. I think about 25 dollars per kilo, and they recommend 2 kilo per 25 gallons of tank water
> Looking to see if anyone is using it or has tried it


I use Biohome ultimate; I like it. It is a sintered glass product with huge surface area, very porous. I have six kilos in a Sunsun 304 canister and four kilos in a Sunsun 303 canister on my 75 gallon Mbuna tank, which is over kill, but each tray will hold two kilos so I loaded them up. Don't buy it off of ebay or amazon as they are doubling up the price, get it from the dealer in California if you decide to buy it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I wonder when I read about new products that are to help up get more from our filters. first thought is why do we need it? 
I look at filters as doing a limited number of things. One is mechanical "straining " of the water to hide the debris and make the tank look better. That is flow related and if the filter is not getting it done, I add powerheads in the spots where debris settles. Then there is the often worried issue of bio-filtering. This product seems aimed at getting better bio-filtering as it increases the space for bacteria. So the question becomes whether I have a problem with a lack of bacteria. If I find I'm getting ammonia building up, yes, I will need more bacteria. But there are dozens of ways to get more bacteria besides buying into a pricey item. Often the solution can be as simple as watching more carefully that I don't kill a bunch when cleaning. 
But I really suspect that this item is aimed at the consumer oriented person who doesn't stop to think if he really has a need for the solution. 
:fish:


----------

